# Mit 2 Rechnern ins Internet?



## raumbetreter (17. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab das Problem, dass ich mit meinem Hauptrechner nicht über meinen Server (Notebook) ins Netz kann. Ich hab beim Notebook die "Gemeinsame Nutzung" aktiviert und eine IP 192.168.0.1 und 255.255.255.0 vergeben. Bei meinem Hauptrechner ist sie 192.168.0.2 und 255.255.255.0

Das Notebook (Server) ist mit Windows 2000 Professional 
und der Hauptrechner mit Windows XP Professional ausgestattet.

Wenn ich mit dem Hauptrechner ins Netz (über den Server/Notebook) will kommt immer die DSL DFÜ-Verbindung. Ich hab auch folgendes angekreuzt:
"nur wählen, wenn keine Netzwerkverb. besteht"

Bitte hilft mir, da es wichtig ist!

Viele, vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Tim C. (17. März 2004)

Dann würde ich mal

a) Sämtliche Wählverbindungen von dem Hauptrechner entfernen, es sei denn, sie sind noch nötig

b) Den Gateway in den Eigenschaften des TCP/IP Protokolls (Wo du auch die IP und Subnetzmaske des Hauptrechners gesetzt hast) auf die IP des Servers/Laptops (192.168.0.1) setzen. Dann sollte es an und für sich gehen.


----------



## raumbetreter (17. März 2004)

Merci für Deine Antwort,

zu a) leider hauts aber immer noch nicht hin. Die Verbindung hab ich gelassen, falls der Server ausgeschalten ist.

zu b) bei der Subnetzmaske des Hauptrechners meintest Du wahrscheinlich 192.*168* .0.1 und nicht 192.*186*.0.1 und habs auch eingetragen (192.168.0.1).Ach ja ich hab auch eine Netzwerkbrücke wo ich die LAN IP einstelle.
Leider kommt immer noch die DFÜ-Verbindung. 

Bei Eigenschaften vom Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP) ist die IP auf "Automatisch Beziehen". Dort gibts auch keine Subnetzmaske.

Please help :-(


----------



## DextroseJunkie (17. März 2004)

du kannst die Verbindung ja ruhig drin lassen aber so wie ich das verstehe musst du auf  "Keine Verbindung wählen" stellen weil er sonst zu erst versucht mit der DFÜ-Verbindung ins netz zukommen ......also teste das mal...=)
Wenn der Server dann mal aus sein sollte kannste ja immer noch auf die andere Option zurück stellen 



Greetz DextroseJunkie


----------



## raumbetreter (17. März 2004)

Das hatte ich leider ohne Erfolg (Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden.) auch schon probiert.
Das muss doch schaffbar sein, denn die Rechner finden sich ja in der Netzwerkumgebung.


----------



## ssc (17. März 2004)

*DSL-Router*

Ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, aber ich glaub das geht bei Windows nicht so einfach.

Da musst du schon nen Hardware DSL router haben  oder so eine DSL Software z.B. von Fritz http://www.avm.de/de/index.html?Produkte/FRITZCard_DSL/index.html

benutzen.

Wenn du einen alten PC hast kannst du auch einen Fli4L Router basteln.

Das ist die billigste Lösung

http://www.fli4l.de/


viel Spaß beim tüfteln


----------



## Tim C. (17. März 2004)

Es _müsste_ schon auch einfach über Windows und da dort integrierte ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) gehen, allerdings hatte ich damit bis dato auch nur Probleme.
Mittlerweile fahre ich sehr gut mit meinem Hardware DSL Router, ansonsten gibt es ja auch diverseste Software Lösungen für das Problem.


----------



## raumbetreter (17. März 2004)

@SSC: ich habe einen Switch, mit dem das alles ja schon mal funktoniert hat. Mir hatte dabei ein Kumpel geholfen. Das alles war aber ohne Zusatzsoftware.


----------



## ssc (17. März 2004)

@raumbetreter

Bist du sicher das das kein router war


----------



## raumbetreter (17. März 2004)

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie einen Router besessen, sondern nur meinen "LinkPro" Switch. Der kam damals auch zum Einsatz.


----------



## raumbetreter (17. März 2004)

mir hat jemand in nem andren Forum geschrieben:

"hast du auch einen dns server auf dem rechner angegeben, mit dem du über die verbindungsfreibgabe ins netz willst ? ist im grunde die ip des rechners, der direkt am i-net angeschlossen ist. sollte auf dem rechner ne firewall installiert sein, muss du da natürlich auch etwaige änderungen durchführen..... "

jetzt bin ich ein wenig confused!


----------



## Jipper (17. März 2004)

Ich versuche mal dich noch mehr zu verwirren: 

Auf der einen Seite schreibst Du das du feste IPs vergeben hast, auf der anderen das - Zitat "Bei Eigenschaften vom Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP) ist die IP auf "Automatisch Beziehen". Dort gibts auch keine Subnetzmaske."

Das hat mich verwirrt.

Also beide Rechner mit festen IPs ausstatten. Dann solltest Du bei dem Hauptrechner unter Gateway die IP des Servers angeben und bei DNS auch die IP des Servers.

Das Problem kann dadurch noch immer nicht gelöst sein da Windows doch seine Eigenheiten hat.

Was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, wie dein Switch dazwischen geschaltet sein soll.

Man könnte auch den normalen Switch an den normalen Ethernet-Port hängen und dann die Rechner an den Switch. Und dann mit einer 2 Karte (wireless z.B.) als Zugang für DSL benutzen. Oder andersrum.Hättest dann sozusagen nen kleinen Router.

Verwirrt ?  

Achso, sollte am Hauptrechner noch eine Firewall aktiv sein würde ich die abschalten.


----------



## raumbetreter (17. März 2004)

@Jipper: TAUSEND DANK! Das mit dem Gateway und dem DNS Server hat geklappt!


----------



## KDW-ONLINE (28. Juni 2004)

*Rechner ins Netz*

Hallo

Ich dacht ich kann es hier auch mal probieren ..

Problematik...

2 Rechner  A und B

Rechner A geht über USB zum Router (Eumex704DSL mit intgr. Router) von daaus zum DSL Modem und ab ins INet, Rechner A hat feste IP, Gateway und DNS die vom Router ..

Rechner B geht per Crossoverkabel zum Rechner A und dann ...... INet.
allerdings klappt das hier nicht mit der festen IP, wenn ich hier eine feste IP gebe und bei Gateway und DNS die IP von Rechner A oder die von Router eingebe kann dieser nicht mehr ins INet.

Wie, Wann und Wo habe ich hier einen Fehler drin.

Das blöde an der Sache ist das ich bei den Rechner B auch eine Feste IP dringend benötige.


mfg
Bin über jegliche Art von Hilfe Dankbar .....

PS 
Achso an den Router mit Rechner B geht nicht, da man USB nicht einfach so Verlängern kann (50m) 2 Häuser unterschied.


----------



## Trent (28. Juni 2004)

Du musst auf dem Internetrechner eine DFÜ Verbindung haben und diese für die gemeinsame Nutzung freigeben. Da dein Modem einen Router integriert hat, wird das warscheinlich nicht gehen, da die DFÜ Verbindung vom Router aufgebaut wird und dein Hauptrechner auch nur ein Client ist.
Solltest du doch eine DFÜ Verbindung haben(dann hast du zwar keinen router im modem) musst du bei den LAN Verbindungen immer feste IPs vergeben und auf deinem Zweit-PC in der LAN Verbindung die IP des Hauptrechners unter DNS Server und Gateway eintragen.

Edit: Fast vergessen: Man kann auch USB über 20 m verlängern, allerdings lässt die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit dabie nach. Das dürfte bei der max Auslastung von 768+128 kbit/s nicht auffallen, da das weit unter dem max von usb(4,0 mbit/s glaub ich) liegt.


----------

